# Remote Web Server



## tayexdrums (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi, I purchased the book _Making Things Talk_ by Tom Igoe. It it part of the MAKE: Projects collection. The book mentions..._One of the most effective debugging tools you'll use in making the projects in this book is a command-line remote access program, which allows you access to the command-line interface of a remote computer...Once you've connected to the remote web server, you should see something like this:

_*Last login: Wed Feb 22 08:50:04 2006 from 216.157.45.215
[[email protected] ~]$*

_now you're at the command prompt of you web host's computer, and any command you give will be executed on that computer. Start off by learning what directory you're in.
_​i know what a server(web server) is, but what is the difference between a remote web server and a regular network server? How do I get a remote web server? Also the command-line remote access program that the book mentions is PuTTY, so I have that downloaded already.






​


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you have Putty set up correctly?

Configuring PuTTY - A step-by-step guide

Next question, what type of server are you looking to run?

What would you like to accomplish with it?


----------



## tayexdrums (Dec 31, 2010)

I have Putty installed on my laptop according to the directions included in the book. I have an old desktop that I am going to use for a server. I need it to run PHP. This isn't anything serious so the old desktop will work for what I need to do.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you already have server software installed on your old desktop?


----------



## tayexdrums (Dec 31, 2010)

The computer is running windows xp and I have apache installed.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

are you able to ping it?

Have you already opened up the correct ports on your router? (80,8080,etc)


----------



## tayexdrums (Dec 31, 2010)

Currently the desktop is not active(the NIC is not working right, so to use it I have to connect it directly to the router with an ethernet cable)=[ 
When it was up I was able to type in the public IP address and get the confirmation page to come up on my laptop. And yes I have opened up only port 80 on my router.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

tayexdrums said:


> i know what a server(web server) is, but what is the difference between a remote web server and a regular network server? How do I get a remote web server? Also the command-line remote access program that the book mentions is PuTTY, so I have that downloaded already.


Sorry, I thought you were having connection issues :4-dontkno

Don't quote me on this but I interpret a "Remote" server to be a web server and a "Network" server to be a private file server.

Network -> Intranet
Remove -> Internet

In order to get a Remote server you will need to assign your server a static IP. This can be done through Advanced DHCP on your router or manually assigned.

I will shoot some PM's around the team to see if anyone has any experience with PuTTY or any other CMD base explorer. (I have always used interfaces )


----------



## tayexdrums (Dec 31, 2010)

It's alright
Okay, that makes sense. The server has a static IP and was done using the advanced DHCP setting on my linksys router. I guess my main question is where do I get a remote server? I might already have one...I used a website dyndns.com to be able to access my server from anywhere(when not connected to my network locally). Apache and dyndns combined gave me the ability to be able to do this.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

If it has a static IP that falls outside of the local network(192.168.X.X) then it is already a remote server.

If you are just trying explore the files or run them just use FTP...

Its way easier then trying to do it through DOS.

Simply open up Windows Explorer(My computer for example)

and type in:

ftp://IP address.

Something like:

ftp://123.111.23.12

It will then prompt you to login.

Once you are logged in you will have ability to view the files using explorer instead of driving to it through DOS.

If you have to run commands just use telnet.


----------



## tayexdrums (Dec 31, 2010)

Alright, so I do have a remote server. I ran a line back to my room today so I could get internet connection today so my server is back up. I thought I would be able to connect fine to it using PuTTY but I can't. I have tried everything and I just keep getting the error message that the connection is refused. I have to do it this way because that is how it is done in the book. Although, the ftp://IPaddress is cool too!(and a lot simpler). I can ping the server.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

SSH (which appears to be what he is talking about in the book) is generally used for administering Linux based servers, although you can use it on Windows with 3rd party software.

Telnet is older and less secure, however it will work and it does come built in to Windows.


----------



## tayexdrums (Dec 31, 2010)

Okay, so is there anyway for me to do this?


----------



## tayexdrums (Dec 31, 2010)

by "this" I mean using PuTTy and everything i am having trouble with


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

reventon said:


> SSH (which appears to be what he is talking about in the book) is generally used for administering Linux based servers, although you can use it on Windows with 3rd party software.
> 
> Telnet is older and less secure, however it will work and it does come built in to Windows.


PuTTY does both SSH and telnet. You are correct that the example in the book is SSH. but as all problems with computer's there are 1000 routes that will get you the same thing.

Sadly, aside from the basics SSH associated with web work(SFTP) I have little knowledge of SSH.

Back it the day(few years ago, I am still young :laugh I used telnet to run scripts on my xbox, that's about my experience  I have always used tools to assist me...

Have you put in all your connection settings? (first screen shot here: Configuring PuTTY - A step-by-step guide)


----------



## tayexdrums (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, you're right in saying that there are 1000 different ways.lol 
I appreciate your help though=]


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

What I was getting at was that there is no SSH server built in to Windows, and the Telnet server is disabled by default in Win7 (not sure about XP).

The connection issues are probably because there is nothing to connect to.

So, do you have a SSH server set up? Or the Telnet service running?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

reventon said:


> So, do you have a SSH server set up? Or the *Telnet service running*?


To check click start->run->type in "services.msc", Click OK and find "Telnet" in the list.


----------

